# Browns Canyon dedication 7-18



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Browns Canyon National Monument is a success story for conservation, and we are celebrating at its official dedication ceremony! The area provides critical wildlife habitat, premiere trout fishing and year-round opportunities for outdoor recreation. It's time to recognize the Coloradans from all walks of life who came together to protect this land, including local business, the rafting community, sportsmen, veterans, youth groups and elected officials. 

U.S. Secretary of the Interior Sally Jewell, U.S. Forest Service Chief Tom Tidwell, Bureau of Land Management Director Neil Kornze, U.S. Senator Michael Bennet, Governor John Hickenlooper, Former U.S. Senator Mark Udall, State and Local Officials, and other community leaders will be there celebrate the designation of Browns Canyon National Monument.

Join us to explore and enjoy this stunning area that defines Colorado’s outdoor legacy today and into the future. 

SCHEDULE:
11am - Sierra Club hikes (different options of intensity) depart from Ruby Mountain Campground
2:45pm - Dedication ceremony check-in
3-5 pm - Browns Canyon National Monument official dedication ceremony at the soccer field at the east end of Main Street, by the Arkansas River, in Buena Vista

CARPOOLS: 
The Sierra Club is providing free buses from Denver leaving at 8am Saturday morning and returning in the evening. 

Contact [email protected] for more information.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Sorry the last minute notice, but the entire "run of show" is being organized by Andrew Archuleta with the Department of Interior and they just released the information publicly a couple days ago. Hope to see some of you there!

I will be offline most of the day, but please don't hesitate to post with any questions you may have. I will reply asap. Thanks.

Logan Myers
Vice President, Friends of Browns Canyon


Browns Canyon dedication ceremony set for Saturday - TheMountainMail.com: Free Content


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

There will also be live music at the Eddyline brewpub after...


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Bump.

The official press release came out today:

Date: July 16, 2015
Contacts: Jessica Kershaw, [email protected]

Secretary Jewell, US Forest Service Chief Tidwell Join Community Leaders to Celebrate Establishment of Browns Canyon National Monument 

BUENA VISTA, Colo. – On Saturday, July 18, U.S. Secretary of the Interior Sally Jewell and U.S. Forest Service Chief Tom Tidwell will join the local community and other federal, state, tribal, and local leaders to celebrate President Obama’s designation of the Browns Canyon National Monument.

The new monument was officially designated on February 19, 2015, and is jointly managed by the U.S. Forest Service and the Bureau of Land Management (BLM). The BLM portion of the monument is managed as part of BLM’s National Conservation Lands.

Colorado Governor John Hickenlooper, Bureau of Land Management Director Neil Kornze, U.S. Senator Michael Bennet, U.S. Representative Diana DeGette, as well as other local leaders will join Jewell and Tidwell.

Browns Canyon National Monument, located in Chaffee County, CO between the towns of Buena Vista and Salida, spans approximately 21,500 acres of rugged cliffs, colorful rock outcroppings and stunning mountain vistas. Browns Canyon tells the story of the area's native peoples as well as the history of recent settlers and mining communities. The monument protects one of the nation's most popular destinations for whitewater rafting, with the Arkansas River and adjacent uplands supporting world-class recreation opportunities and a strong outdoor economy.

The designation of the monument allows existing uses of the historic Browns Canyon area to continue under joint USFS and BLM management, including hunting, fishing and grazing, and does not alter or affect the valid water rights or management of the Arkansas River flows. The state of Colorado preserves existing agreements for recreational uses and access and serves as a vital management partner for this special area and the successful Arkansas Headwaters Recreation Area partnership with Colorado Parks and Wildlife will continue.

Prior to the celebration, on Friday, July 17, Secretary Jewell will discuss conserving public lands and the importance of connecting America’s youth to the great outdoors as part of the Hurst Lecture Series at The Aspen Institute. The Hurst Lecture Series features conversations with renowned and inspiring leaders for public audiences in Aspen. After her lecture, Secretary Jewell will meet with local elected and community leaders in Glenwood Springs regarding the Coloywo mine.

Who:	Sally Jewell, U.S. Secretary of the Interior
John Hickenlooper, Governor, State of Colorado 
Tom Tidwell, Chief, United States Forest Service
Neil Kornze, Director, Bureau of Land Management 
Michael Bennet, U.S. Senator 
Diana DeGette, U.S. Representative 
Local leaders and community members
What:	
Browns Canyon National Monument Dedication Ceremony & Celebration 
When:	Saturday, July 18, 2015
2:45 p.m. MDT – Media check-in
3:00 p.m. MDT – Dedication ceremony followed by brief media availability
Where:	Buena Vista River Park, Soccer Field 
Intersection of East Main Street and South Main Street
Buena Vista, CO 81211
Media:	Credentialed members of the media are encouraged to RSVP here.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Thanks for the work you've put into this, Logan. Great to see it happen!


----------

